# Chrome to support Windows XP until April 2015, one year after Microsoft ends XP supp



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Microsoft may be less than six months away from cutting off official support for Windows XP, but today Google announced that users of the 12 year old operating system can continue to expect support for running the Chrome web browser for at least one year longer.


Here


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It looks like we read the same article. I posted it in the "Green Room" section a few days ago.

I will never use Google Chrome, so it won't apply to me.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## nittiley (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks for these helpful articles :up:!


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I am not happy with this, Winamp is the only player I have used for audio files. At least I know that it works on Win 8.


----------



## mikequest3 (Feb 7, 2007)

I have used Win 7, frankly I didnt like it & dont want to move from Win XP.


----------

